# Problems with kernel 2.6.23

## Bill_Gates

Hi everybody!!

(*) Kernel config here: http://sinovac.net/downloads/config-2.6.23-01.txt

(**) Hardware:

    Asus P5W-DH Deluxe (BIOS 2302)

    Intel Core 2 Duo E6600

    Asus ATI X1950 PRO

I'm probing the new kernel and experiment this errors:

1.- Compiling a module results on a sandbox error:

```

intel jesus.acosta # cat /var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_ati-drivers-8.40.4-7400.log

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

```

(*) The same error appears compiling vmware.

2.- Start apache2 result on error when it try to load mod_rewrite module

```

[Wed Oct 10 12:40:01 2007] [crit] (38)Function not implemented: mod_rewrite: could not create rewrite_log_lock

```

Try to recompile without result

3.- fglrx not load against the new kernel. Xorg print this error:

Report Bug and Solved: http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=829

```

II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 5 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(EE) fglrx(0): shmget(lowmem) error: Function not implemented

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitInt10 failed

SetVBEMode failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

4- ACPI error:

```

...

[   25.889900] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  C8, should be BF [20070126]

...

[   74.911078] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[   74.911448] ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

[   74.911458] ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

[   74.911466] ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

```

I don't know if the next error is a BIOS bug (ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe - BIOS 2302) or is a kernel bug but i've 3 HD connnected to the mother board on ports 1,3 and 4. When BIOS is set on S-ATA mode there is no problem, but when try in AHCI mode the kernel (2.6.22 and 2.6.23) try to detect a HD on port 2. resulting this log:

```

[   27.931643] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.3

[   27.931660] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   28.930993] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[   28.932095] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part 

[   28.933119] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

[   28.933240] scsi0 : ahci

[   28.934302] scsi1 : ahci

[   28.935355] scsi2 : ahci

[   28.936391] scsi3 : ahci

[   28.937423] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf882e900 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 217

[   28.938473] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf882e980 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 217

[   28.939526] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf882ea00 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 217

[   28.940566] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf882ea80 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 217

[   29.396298] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   29.446427] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3160815AS, 3.AAC, max UDMA/133

[   29.447546] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[   29.504596] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   29.960170] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   59.901277] ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

[   59.902296] ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x5)

[   65.897282] ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

[   70.428219] ata2: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

[   71.291496] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   71.292567] ata2.00: ATA-6: Config  Disk, RGL10364, max UDMA/133

[   71.293714] ata2.00: 640 sectors, multi 1: LBA 

[   71.294772] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   71.295880] ata2: EH pending after completion, repeating EH (cnt=4)

...

[   72.464281] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Config  Disk     RGL1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   72.465324] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 640 512-byte hardware sectors (0 MB)

[   72.466317] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   72.467285] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   72.467297] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   72.468315] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 640 512-byte hardware sectors (0 MB)

[   72.469303] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   72.470267] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   72.470279] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   72.471263]  sdb: unknown partition table

[   72.472543] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

```

The most "rare" is that kernel create a device.

[edited]

Added more information about muy hardware

Added error on ACPI

Report bug to ATI - SOLVED - ATI driver need Sistem V IPC (it provide shmget() function).

Thanks for your support!!

----------

## root_tux_linux

Same error here with nivida-drivers and 2.6.23

```
>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-100.14.19-6796.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## MIT_Service

Should be "just" an ebuild problem since nvidia drivers 100.14.19 do support 2.6.23.

It works if they are installed manually.

----------

## i92guboj

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Same error here with nivida-drivers and 2.6.23
> 
> ```
> >>> Source compiled.
> 
> ...

 

Same error? I fail to see the similitude at all.

Compile it with

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers
```

And remember that line. You will need it again the next time you compile nvidia-drivers. By the way, this is not new, next time, search before asking.

I don't know anything about ati, so I can't help with the original porter's issue.

----------

## Phobos666

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Same error here with nivida-drivers and 2.6.23
> 
> ```
> >>> Source compiled.
> 
> ...

 

USE="-usersandbox"

edit

argh... too late, hehe

/edit

----------

## root_tux_linux

nvidia-drivers & virtualbox-modules works with -sandbox but dazuko and fuse  not  :Sad: 

```
uments to function 'dazuko_security_default_ops.file_mmap'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.3/work/dazuko-2.3.3/dazuko_linux26_lsm.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.3/work/dazuko-2.3.3] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo'

make: *** [dummy_rule] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1687:  Called dyn_compile

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1025:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   dazuko-2.3.3.ebuild, line   47:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *      linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make   dummy_rule.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-fs:dazuko-2.3.3:20071010-132008.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.3:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1687:  Called dyn_compile

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1025:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   dazuko-2.3.3.ebuild, line   47:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *      linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make   dummy_rule.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-fs:dazuko-2.3.3:20071010-132008.log'.

 *

gentoo64 linux #  
```

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Bill_Gates wrote:*   

> Asus P5W-DH Deluxe (BIOS 2302)

 

I have that, with a Q6600 (quad-core).

 *Quote:*   

> open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

 

FEATURES=-sandbox emerge blah

Keep an eye on bug.

 *Quote:*   

> Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  C8, should be BF [20070126]

 

Same here - seems harmless.

Use P5W thread.

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *Quote:*   

> FEATURES=-sandbox emerge blah
> 
> Keep an eye on bug.

 

Yes, I compiled the module disabling sandbox. The result is the error you can see on fglrx.

 *Quote:*   

> Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  C8, should be BF [20070126]
> 
> Same here - seems harmless.
> 
> Use P5W thread.

 

I'm just posting erros that i have'nt with the previous version kernel.

----------

## hoacker

nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 (which is the latest non-masked version for x86 and amd64) does not compile on my machine (amd64) even with FEATURES=-sandbox

100.14.19 compiles and works here...

Anyone who wants to use nvidia-drivers with 2.6.23 should unmask 100.14.19 ?

----------

## ckenda1

 *hoacker wrote:*   

> nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 (which is the latest non-masked version for x86 and amd64) does not compile on my machine (amd64) even with FEATURES=-sandbox
> 
> 100.14.19 compiles and works here...
> 
> Anyone who wants to use nvidia-drivers with 2.6.23 should unmask 100.14.19 ?

 

I get the sandbox error with 100.14.19 as well.  Hope this gets resolved soon.

----------

## cylamanae

I receive a similar error with this kernel. Though when I run FEATURES=-sandbox emerge nvidia drivers I get the following.

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639.ebuild, line 212:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 518:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/temp/build.log'.

Is there any one out there that might know what is going on?  Also note I cannot run the later versions of nvidia-drivers as this is the latest series that is supported by my video card...  Geforce 440 go...

----------

## jburns

You need nvidia-drivers-96.43.01 which is the replacement for nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639 for the 2.6.23 kernel.

----------

## morbid

I have never needed to disable sandbox (or rather usersandbox) until 2.6.23.  I had to -usersandbox for alsa-drivers, madwifi-ng (which failed anyways), and vmware-modules.

----------

## hoacker

 *ckenda1 wrote:*   

> I get the sandbox error with 100.14.19 as well.  Hope this gets resolved soon.

 

Did you try

```
FEATURES=-sandbox emerge nvidia-drivers
```

?

The sandbox issue was NOT the reason 100.14.09 didn't compile on my machine.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Bill_Gates wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.- fglrx not load against the new kernel. Xorg print this error:
> 
> II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]
> ...

 

have you've seted right your xorg.conf? if yes, post it please

----------

## Bill_Gates

[quote="DaggyStyle"]

have you've seted right your xorg.conf? if yes, post it please[/quote]

xorg.conf: http://sinovac.net/downloads/xorg.conf.txt

I'm using this xorg.conf on 2.6.22-r8 without error.

----------

## Phobos666

eselect opengl show is on nvidia?

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Hmm, there are plenty of user having problems with nvidia drivers & 2.6.23. I might have to wait & see before attempting to install the latest kernel.

----------

## cylamanae

Hmm still receive a similar error even with the nvidia drivers version stated earlier......  Though with the features=-sandbox it works fine... 

```

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-96.43.01-8570.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## hoacker

 *cylamanae wrote:*   

> Hmm still receive a similar error even with the nvidia drivers version stated earlier......  Though with the features=-sandbox it works fine... 
> 
> 

 

Yes, there are two independent problems with nvidia-drivers!

100.14.09:

  1: -sandbox required

  2: compile errors (see an earlier post of cyclanae)

100.14.19:

  1: -sandbox required

  (no compile errors)

So, the trick is (after unmasking 100.14.19):

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge =nvidia-drivers-100.14.19
```

----------

## BC

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes, there are two independent problems with nvidia-drivers!
> 
> 100.14.09:
> ...

 

I can confirm this works. Though here's the odd part. nvidia 100.14.19 with kernel 2.6.22.1 or 2.6.22.9 does not require FEATURES=-sandbox. nvidia 100.14.19 with kernel 2.6.23 does require this. I'm not sure what would have changed in the ebuild between 2.6.22.9 and 2.6.23 to make nvida 100.14.19 require FEATURES=-sandbox.

I've read elsewhere that this is not a bug. Sure smells like one though.

----------

## chunderbunny

To re-iterate PaulBredBury's point, the relevant bug is bug 135745. This bug is quite old, some people have been experiencing these sandbox errors since June 2006, but a recent change in the kernel (see comment 86) has exacerbated the problem.

----------

## Maf

So should we percieve this as "a feature" or as a bug and wait for fixing it?

----------

## FozzieBear

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Source compiled.
> 
> ...

 

Same problem with vmware.server v1.0.4

I solved the problem with a portage update including a sandbox update.

----------

## srob99

Hi. yep upgrading to ~arch keyworded sandbox fixes sandbox issues. 

```
echo =sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r1 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -1 sandbox
```

Once you've done this, all the sandbox related problems with linux-2.6.23 are resolved, and you'll be able to emerge nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 (which are the only drivers sofar that have been updated to support linux-2.6.23)

My problem, however (and probably a lot of other people out there too) is that nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 and nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 have a known regression that cause Geforce-6xxx and Geforce-7xxx GPUs (and possibly others) to hang in xorg after a few mins. Nvidia have acknowledged the problem in this thread.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=99426&page=3  (ignore the useless wingeing/wining/ranting rubbish)

The solution is to patch the last known stable (for us) driver version 100.14.09, to work with the changes introduced in linux-2.6.23.

With the help of the good work of Craig Goodrich on this page: http://home.hiwaay.net/~craigg/linux/NV_patch.html  I managed to manually (by hand) patch the appropriate files.  I only needed to patch nv-linux.h and the last two chunks of nv.c (the first chunk of Craig's patch in above link for nv.c applies to the 9xxx series drivers)

For those who need help doing this before some nice dev makes an ebuild for us, basically run this:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09.ebuild clean

ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09.ebuild unpack

#  use a text editor to apply the simple changes which I've listed below in this post

nano /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h

nano /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09.ebuild compile

ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09.ebuild install

ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09.ebuild qmerge

emerge --clean nvidia-drivers

```

and heres the changes I had to make to the two files.  (look for the lines starting with "-" and change them to the line starting with "+". The numbers give the line number position in the file.. Or use patch if u know how.)

```

--- nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h 2007-05-26 16:23:44.000000000 +0800

+++ /tmp/nv-linux.h     2007-10-20 16:03:40.000000000 +0800

@@ -525,10 +525,11 @@

         free_pages(ptr, order);                      \

     }

 

+// only 5 args in kernel 2.6.23

 #define NV_KMEM_CACHE_CREATE(kmem_cache, name, type)            \

     {                                                           \

         kmem_cache = kmem_cache_create(name, sizeof(type),      \

-                        0, 0, NULL, NULL);                      \

+                        0, 0, NULL);                      \

     } 

 

 #define NV_KMEM_CACHE_DESTROY(kmem_cache)                       \

--- nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c       2007-05-26 16:23:44.000000000 +0800

+++ /tmp/nv.c   2007-10-20 16:03:35.000000000 +0800

@@ -1564,9 +1564,8 @@

         if (apm_nv_dev[i] != NULL) pm_unregister(apm_nv_dev[i]);

 #endif

 

-    if (unregister_chrdev(nv_major, "nvidia") < 0)

-        nv_printf(NV_DBG_ERRORS, "NVRM: unregister nv chrdev failed\n");

-

+    unregister_chrdev(nv_major, "nvidia") ; // kernel 2.6.23 -- this now returns void (don't ask why)

+    

     for (i = 0; i < num_nv_devices; i++)

     {

         if (nv_linux_devices[i].dev)

@@ -1596,9 +1595,9 @@

 

     nv_printf(NV_DBG_INFO, "NVRM: nvidia_exit_module\n");

 

-    if (unregister_chrdev(nv_major, "nvidia") < 0)

-        nv_printf(NV_DBG_ERRORS, "NVRM: unregister nv chrdev failed\n");

-

+//             2.6.23 -- unregister_chrdev now returns void.  Don't ask why.

+    unregister_chrdev(nv_major, "nvidia") ;

+    

     for (i = 0; i < num_nv_devices; i++)

     {

         struct pci_dev *dev;

```

----------

## Graf

I'm getting the same (compilation + sandbox) errors with nvidia drivers but the worst thing is that I still use Riva TNT2 right from the stone age and there is no newer drivers....

----------

## coolsnowmen

has anyone got alsa to work with 2.6.23 I get "unknown symbol"s  everywhere, beginning woth 

snd: Unknown symbol request_module

edit: never mind, i think I didn're emerge linux-headers-2.6.23 early enough...I just reemerged everything, rebuild the kernel, and it all worked

----------

## mimosinnet

 *Bill_Gates wrote:*   

> 4- ACPI error:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Have you been able to solve the ACPI error? I am getting similar messages and I would appreciate any hints. Thanks!

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 27 10:54:14 joanet ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)
> 
> Jan 27 10:54:14 joanet ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]
> 
> Jan 27 10:54:14 joanet ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

 

----------

## mikegpitt

Had the same sandbox access violation when updating from 2.6.18 to 2.6.23, and also was able to solve it by updating portage/sandbox.

----------

